# Savegames von FIFA 15, Watch Dogs, Far Cry 4 wo gespeichert?



## Helveticus1 (19. November 2014)

Hallo

Ich spiele zur Zeit FIFA 15, Watch Dogs und Far Cry 4 auf PC mit Windows 7.

Wo werden von diesen drei Spielen die Spielstände gespeichert? Möchte die sichern, falls mal die Festplatte aussteigt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2014)

Hallo!

Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, dann waren die Speicherstände von FIFA immer unter Dokumente...dort müsste es dann einen Ordner Namens "FIFA 15" geben.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2014)

Also, es kann sein, dass die allesamt sowieso auch online speichern - ich selber hab von den Games nur Watch Dogs, und das speichert definitiv auch online, da steht ja auch am Schluss immer "Synchronisiere Spielstände mit Ubisoft" oder so.

Ansonsten gibt es aber auch einen Ordner bei Deinen Eigenen Dokumenten, also beim Windows-Explorer einfach Dokumente, dann MyGames und dort ist der Ordner für WatchDogs. Weiß aber nicht, das DAS dann auch Spielstände sind. Es gibt auch im Ordner Dokumente einen Ubisoft-Ordner, auch da mal schauen. und für Fifa: zumindest für die Demo wurde da da bei mir auch bei Dokumente ein Ordner erstellt.


----------

